# Tuff-Luv vs. M-Edge Platform vs. JAVO-Edge



## luvkin (Sep 25, 2009)

Can anyone share their thoughts on these cases?  I want one that flips up and over (I think?) and one that does not add a lot of bulk to the K2.


----------



## Ottie (Aug 31, 2009)

I have the JAVO-Edge Flip and it doesnt add that much bulk. It keeps the Kindle 2 in their safely and the buttons and stuff are easy to access.  The covers  doesnt have a rough texture either.


----------



## selli (May 6, 2009)

I have both an M-Edge flip style and a JAVO-edge Book style cases. I can't comment on the Tuff-Luv as I haven't had one of those. *resists the urge to go looking at them*

I bought the M-Edge first, but to be honest, most of the time I took it out of the case to read. I had a skin on my Kindle and loved the look of it but just wasn't comfortable with reading with the case on. Don't know exactly why - just always took it out. I'm thinking it might be because the Kindle wasn't centered in the case - there is that extra dead space on the left and holding it felt a little, well, lopsided. *shrug* But the main reason I stopped using it: I nearly had a heart attack when I picked up my case one day without realizing that I hadn't put it back under the corner loops to hold it in place - the kindle nearly fell on the floor! 

I recently got the book-style JAVO-edge cover, and have yet to take it out of the case to read. I've been comforable reading it in it's *secure *little case.  The only "discomfort" is that I have to hold it on the bottom corners and have my thumbs rest on the bottoms of the 'next page' buttons so that my hand isn't hitting the closure tab. I don't think you'd have that problem with a flip case though. I also had to take the skin off (left the back part on in case I ever want to try and re-use it). It fit in there with a skin, but since you only see the buttons, and my skin didn't match the case, it had to go! 

So, I guess my long-winded answer is.... if you want to be able to easily take it out of the case to read (and can trust yourself to ALWAYS put it back in) then go with the M-Edge. If you want to be able to use a skin, use the M-Edge. Otherwise, the JAVO-edge is an excellent choice.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

I've had my K1 for over a year and ordered the Tuff-Luv case at the same time.  It was the only one that had a flip cover and easel stand.  I read comfortably with the cover on and it looks good with the skin.  I also decorated it with appliques to liven it up a bit.  

The easel stand is great for hands-free reading while eating.  

The M-Edge cover never interested me at all.


----------



## modkindle (Feb 17, 2009)

I am really happy with my Tuff-Luv. The leather is soft and comfy to hold. Doesn't add a ton of bulk and I can still read with one hand (but it is less comfortable to do that because of the added weight).

I am VERY hard on my things and the case is holding up really well. It definitely offers good protection. I added a small piece of double sided tape, like the celebs use to tape their dresses onto their bodies, to the back of my Kindle for extra protection to keep it in place. 

The pink one has over time gotten a little dingy on the corners and the very top but I also have not tried to clean it.

Both Harvey and I wrote reviews in the review section


----------



## Whidbeyislandgirl (Apr 19, 2009)

I have an M-edge platform and a Tuff-Luv platform. I like them both, they do add a bit of weight, not too much though. The Tuff-Luv leather is very nice and soft, softer than the M-edge, but the M-edge has more colors. I like the stand on the Tuff-Luv better, but just barely better. I like that the Tuff-Luv has holed for the speakers so I don't have to take it out of the case to listen to it. I don't think the M-edge has that, but I haven't used it for a couple of months and can't remember for sure whether it has ear holes. I like the way the kindle fits in to the Tuff-Luv, the leather goes across the front of it, seems to be held in place well, but the buttons are not as easy to get to due to the lip of the leather near them. 

I could go either way, and probably will as I'll switch back to the M-edge when I get tired of the Tuff-Luv pink.....


----------



## CegAbq (Mar 17, 2009)

I got my K1 used in March from another board member; it came with an M-Edge cover. Then I got an Oberon cover because they were so beautiful. But I found both the M-Edge & the Oberon to be too bulky for my taste.

I then got a Tuf-Luv & LUV it. It's got the "kick-stand" at the back so I can prop it; it's buttery-soft to the touch; It gives my K protection when it's in my purse or briefcase.

It's my favorite.


----------



## luvkin (Sep 25, 2009)

I have an M-edge and find it too bulky; I knew the Oberon would not work for me either.  I finally found the Cole Haan saddle tan pebble cover which looks very soft and can be folded easily for one-handed reading.  It's on my way and I'm hoping it works.  I'll then have to get a new light as I have the M-edge light.  It's always something with this Kindle obsession, but what a lovely obsession  Our local paper had an article about Kindle and the obsession today and one woman said it's like another appendage ~ LOL


----------

